# Do I need tubes checked for IVF?



## sd84 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, I've just had my TV ultrasound scan which was all completely normal but the radiographer seemed surprised I don't need to have my tubes checked for the IVF referral. The registrar said I only needed TV scan and form could then be sent off to ccg for funding. Does anyone know if that's normal with male factor only? Should I be pushing to have tubes checked as I don't want the ccg to reject the funding application because I haven't had everything I need. Thanks


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello lovely, 

Not sure if it's male factor only. For me, they ruled out male factor, so I need all the the tests  before ivf. Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Everywhere is different: I have never had a hsg and didn't need one for my NHS IVF referral. A friend at the same CCG/clinic as me has had a hsg done before IVF, but she had it done by the IVF clinic because they were known factor, but the clinic wanted to rule it out.

If you contact your CCG directly (you can find advice on how to do it on the IVF section) they will be able to confirm the funding criteria.

Good luck and don't worry - there are often delays in the journey, but once you start it just flies!

Xxx


----------



## sd84 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you all. Apparently as we're being referred straight for Ivf and other treatment isn't an option, I don't need to have an hsg. The waiting is so hard and don't want anything to hold our application for funding up!


----------



## kgemini (May 11, 2016)

I had to have one for NHS referral but that was over 15 years ago so maybe things have changed now x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

Our NHS fertility clinic said I had to have a lap and dye to check my tubes so they could work out what was going to be the best treatment for us. Im gad they did because If I had done IVF then found out after I had a blocked tube i'd of been so mad!


----------

